# Looking for good Teriyaki  jerky recipe



## custom99 (Jul 5, 2011)

I made some Teriyaki beef jerky the other day. It is really good, perfect texture, but I want a recipe with more flavor. I hoped the flavor would come out a little more after sitting almost 2 days but it didnt. The teriyaki flavor is almost not tasted.  It marinated for 36 hours. I have some in the smoker now that had marinated 2.5 days in a bbq recipe so I hope the flavor stands out more on this batch. Anyone have a really good recipe to share with me? The recipe I used is:


1 Tablespoon brown sugar
1-1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon onion powder (not onion salt)
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder (not garlic salt)
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2/3 cup bottled teriyaki marinade
1/2 cup of no-pulp orange juice
1/4 cup of water
1 Tablespoon honey
1 teaspoon soy sauce


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet Nepas has a recipe. I'm sure he'll be by soon.


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2011)

Ditch the OJ. That may be cancelling out the teryaki flavor.


----------



## custom99 (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw some recipes with oj, some with pineapple juice and some without either. I thought the oj would give it a little of that sweeter taste so I picked that one. Thats why I am asking here. I found so many recipes but figured I could get the good ones narrowed down here.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 5, 2011)

Basic and good..http://homecooking.about.com/od/beefrecipes/r/blbeef98.htm           I dont use liquid smoke.    

 Try google you will be amazed..

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

Get your self a bottle of Kikomans garlic teriyaki, that stuff is extreme garlic, works great for jerky any meat and also for smoking chicken.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2011)

Kevin, what I have learned overthe years is do a simple marinade then blot dry and brush with your preferred flavor, I use Honey and Dijon sometimes or teryaki then crack fresh pepper on the outside.

I have had much success with concentrating on flavoring the outside of the meat

Google

*        sqwibcooks/jerky*

*                            it will be the first link*, I really need to update the website.

Heres a few recipes:

*Here are a few recipes to toy around with, enjoy!*
Honey Barbecue

For *4**lbs.*

2 tsp coarse grind black pepper
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp garlic powder
½ tbsp onion powder
½ cup Apple juice
¼ cup brown sugar
¼ cup Soy Sauce
¼ cup burgundy
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat

¼ c. Honey
1 cup Barbecue sauce
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and blot dry. 
Brush one side with honey and the other side with Barbecue sauce, crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator.



Pepper Jerky 
For *1-1.5lbs.*

1 Tbl. Worcestershire
¼ cup Soy Sauce
3 Tbl. Captain Morgan
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 Tbl coarse grind black pepper
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat


Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 
 



Spicy Orange 
For *1-1.5 **lbs.*

zest from 1 orange 
Juice from orange
1 tsp orange extract
2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 Tbsp. brown sugar
1 tsp garlic powder 
¼ cup Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire
¼ cup cider vinegar 
1 teaspoon Chili Powder 
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 



Honey Mustard
For *1-1.5 lbs.*

¼ cup apple cider vinegar
1 heaping teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Mustard Seed
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp Rosemary
1 tsp coriander
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat

¼ cup honey
¼ c. Dijon mustard

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and blot dry. 
Brush one side with honey and the other side with Dijon mustard, crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 

Burgundy Jerky
 For *1-1.5 lbs.*


1/4 cup Merlot or burgundy
1/4 red wine vinegar
1/4 brown sugar, if using Dark Brown Sugar omit the molasses
1 Table liquid smoke
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tbsp Worcestershire
3 garlic cloves chopped
3 tbls Molasses, if not using Dark Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon garlic
1 Teaspoon onion powder
1 Teaspoon red pepper
1 Teaspoon Coarse Black Pepper
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 
Coconut Jerky
 For *1-1.5 lbs.*


1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp ground coriander 
½ tsp chili powder 
3 tbsp brown sugar
1 tsp coconut extract
½ c. coconut milk
3 Tbsp Malibu coconut rum.
1 cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

Teriyaki Jerky
 For *1-1.5 lbs.*


1/2 cup of Teriyaki
1/4 cup Red Wine Vinegar
1 cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1 Teaspoon Coarse Black Pepper
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and blot dry. 
Brush one side with teriyaki, crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 12, 2011)

Best teriyaki jerky I have made to date was very, very simple..... get ready.... it's hard to do...... wait for it...... ok! here it is: 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1) Slice meat 1/8" thick.

2) Marinade meat for 24" hrs. in Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce

3) Spread meat on racks and sprinkle with fresh cracked pepper

4) Smoke/dehydrate/or whatever you are doing

Now before anybody gets their panties in a twist.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  since this recipe does not use cure you need to store it in the fridge, or you can add some cure to it and then store it somewhere cool with good air circulation.

But the Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce makes THE best teriyaki jerky..... and Ron P. would be proud!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 13, 2011)

Teriyaki for 5 lbs

3 Tbs non iodized salt

1 tsp cure 1 (if smoking)

1 Tbs garlic granules

1 Tbs ginger pwder

1 Tbs ground mustard seed

1 Tbs black pepper

1/2 cup red wine

1 cup soy sauce

2 cups clear corn syrup

1.5 cup water

Combine all the ingredients, mix well

Add meat to a plastic container with lid. Pour marinade into meat and combine. Try to keep meat covered with marinade and place in fridge for 8-10 hours or overnight. Toss meat strips in marinade every few hours. Next day take meat from marinade (dont rinse it off) place on racks and smoke/dehydrate as normal.


----------

